# Anymore Reef Keepers Here ?



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

When im not playing in the mud, im playing in the tanks. 

40 Breeder: Octopus Skimmer,Mag 5,Vortec MP 10, Icecapp 250 watt 14K :










I also have a 34 solana : This photo is old, my camera is broke :










Here is the terrorist Mantis Shrimp < still not sure why i got this.










Here is the ghetto T5 light frag tank, saving the ocean one coral at a time.










Here are some random shots:










Here is my coral that spawns monthly..




























If anyone else has Reef tanks please share, would love to do some trading or selling =)


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

nice set ups .. looks like alot of work


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that carpet is sweet.
my wife had a pair of black perculas for a few years. i have ocellaris clowns, a pair that I've had for about 5 years.


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

Ha, Dude its a giant Toadstool( Sacrophyton SP) that the clowns host !! Does your pair spawn ? Thats my goal with mine but they have yet to lay a clutch..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i call those carpet leathers.
my clowns have spawned many times. 20+ so far


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That is impressive. Now I have to go and rip the plastic plants out of the fish tank


----------



## deucehatchbacks (Mar 16, 2010)

Those are some really nice shots! Must be nice! I can't even have a friggin goldfish working offshore! I love fish but being gone for 21 days at a time makes it hard to feed them lol


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

Thanks guys ! I have a great girlfriend ! She takes care of them for me while on my ATV trips.If she wasn't around im not sure i would have them.

Big-D Plastic plants is where it all starts brother..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

u mean sistah


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Brutetherapy said:


> Thanks guys ! I have a great girlfriend ! She takes care of them for me while on my ATV trips.If she wasn't around im not sure i would have them.
> 
> Big-D Plastic plants is where it all starts brother..


....um sister....but you're forgiven


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

=) LoL, sorry.I even looked at your Avatar before posting, I seen honored member then my eyes went right to the photo...=)>


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Not to worry. How can you tell with the helmet on. Now if I had a picture of my face posted and you called me brother..


----------



## Brutetherapy (May 3, 2010)

Big D said:


> Not to worry. How can you tell with the helmet on. Now if I had a picture of my face posted and you called me brother..


 :haha: That would be messed up...Anyway when your ready to loose those plastic plants let me know..


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Definitely!


----------

